
A record 7M Americans have stopped paying their car loans - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/auto-loan-delinquency-number-record-new-york-fed-2019-2
======
samstave
I currently don't have a car - but am looking to get one very soon.... I
havent bought a car in about a decade, but looking at all cars these days, I
can't believe just how much all cars cost these days - and with fuel prices...

When will Tesla make a van or truck?

What I want from a car company like tesla is a standard powertrain-sub-
structure onto which I can bolt whatever body style I want.

There used to be boutique car manufacturers back in the 1920s - It would be
great if they came back...

What happened to that electric car maker that was on Alameda Island old navy
base? I cant recall what they were called...

